
Treating Revenue as Another Product  - jonsteinberg
http://jonsteinberg.com/2010/06/treating-revenue-as-another-product/
======
klous
Ignoring early monetization and counting on exponential growth is a big gamble
as mentioned. But sometimes the goals of the founder are more aligned with a
certain philosophy that shuns larger monetization possibilities, see
craigslist and Wikipedia.

